# HGH log from P.S.L



## first blood (Jul 25, 2014)

I decided to take the plunge and run some HGH. I have 600 iu from PSL and Im running PSL Test/deca/winny .

I started the GH 2 weeks ago at 2 iu in the a.m. and I'm starting to feel it work big time! After today I may drop the dosage to 1 iu because the feeling is pretty damn intense. My whole body feels heavy and lethargic but pumped up and tight too. Its definitly making me retain water. About 5-7 hrs after dose I start peeing a lot as the effects wear off. Last week I had a little bloat. So thats why Im gonna drop the dose and see if I feel less sides. Or maybe split the dose a.m. and p.m.

Im not complaining! I know its good HGH, just gotta back off for now.

LABS:


----------



## first blood (Jul 29, 2014)

I bumped up to 1.5 iu for my a.m. dose and feel fine. I will do 1.5 tonight before bed and let the crazy dreams fly! Seriously , 4 nights in a row and the dreams are whacked LOL!


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 29, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing where this log goes. Good luck man.


----------



## first blood (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------



## first blood (Aug 4, 2014)

Im at 4iu a day now and taking notice that I can feel the hgh in my system. Liking it!


----------



## first blood (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok , I moved up to 3 iu a.m and 3 iu pm. Last night things "felt" a little different. I had a sort of heavy feeling but couldnt get to sleep right away and I actually started to feel pumped up! When I did fall asleep I had some pretty vivid dreams.
After todays 3 iu dose I felt a little lethargic and found myself hitting the coffee a little too much but then finally I snapped out of it. I felt pretty pumped up tho ....... could it be the GH?? Seems like it.


----------



## first blood (Sep 4, 2014)

Whats up guys, been busy and been neglecting my log here.... 

To catch up, I am still doing 6 iu/day. I havnt had any side effects thus far but its been only 5 or 6 weeks . I finished my 12 week cycle of Deca/test and Im hoping that the hgh will help me keep gains.


----------



## BadGas (Sep 4, 2014)

Are these the blue tops?


----------



## first blood (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes they are Blues....

 So Im still running the PSL blues and Im at 7 iu/day and my supply is going quick now! Something interesting to report to you. Over the month of August I noticed it was getting harder to take my wedding ring off and it was feeling alot tighter. Now usually it fits snug in the summer but I can take it on and off no prob. But if I try to take it off now....forget it, I will rip the skin off my knuckle.
I thought it could have been from doing a blast or from water retention from eating salt but Im off my blast for 2 weeks now and I eat low sodium. Its cooler out today too. I cant take my ring off! So me thinks the HGH is swelling up my hands.

Training has been great, I feel pumped and when I eat , esp some carbs like rice or pasta I get vascular and pumped not even doing anything. Looks like Im starting to see the results of the GH kicking in..


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 9, 2014)

Same here bro, I'm on just 2 iu of some generics right now and ring finger is swolen. It use to slide off. 

www.levram.us


----------



## first blood (Sep 10, 2014)

How long did it take to happen after you started the gh? I would say at least a month for me. I actually wasnt wearing my ring and my wife said something. I told her that it was too loose.... then I went to put it on and it was a bear just to slip over the knuckle and now its just locked in place haha


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 10, 2014)

Great log so far brother I'm subbed


----------



## psychowhite (Sep 10, 2014)

first blood said:


> How long did it take to happen after you started the gh? I would say at least a month for me. I actually wasnt wearing my ring and my wife said something. I told her that it was too loose.... then I went to put it on and it was a bear just to slip over the knuckle and now its just locked in place haha


I started with genos at 1.8 iu ed and was about week 3 I noticed my ring wouldn't budge at all. 

www.levram.us


----------



## first blood (Sep 12, 2014)

I will be getting genos in , Im hoping I can dose  them a little lower than Im dosing these blues. Although the GH serum test hit 24 Im hoping the genos will hit higher!
So I been running the HGH for 2 months now and I it looks like the visible effects are starting to show up! Aside from the swollen hands I mentioned a few posts back I am noticing a nice little pump going on and last night I woke up and my arms had a very slight dull ache. It was more of a relaxed ache with a pump ?!? Its hard to explain. Overall I feel great and after coming off my blast 2 weeks ago I feel stronger and have more energy than ever.
I am really starting to look forward to where this is going!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2014)

first blood said:


> I will be getting genos in , Im hoping I can dose  them a little lower than Im dosing these blues. Although the GH serum test hit 24 Im hoping the genos will hit higher!
> So I been running the HGH for 2 months now and I it looks like the visible effects are starting to show up! Aside from the swollen hands I mentioned a few posts back I am noticing a nice little pump going on and last night I woke up and my arms had a very slight dull ache. It was more of a relaxed ache with a pump ?!? Its hard to explain. Overall I feel great and after coming off my blast 2 weeks ago I feel stronger and have more energy than ever.
> I am really starting to look forward to where this is going!


Awesome feedback brother!


----------



## first blood (Sep 15, 2014)

Things are rolling along, nothing much to report except I noticed when I was driving I put my arm up on the seat next to me to stretch it out. Within 30 seconds I was getting some pretty good tingle , pins and needles in that arm. I also notice the same happen when I sit down in my kitchen. I have had some very slight back issues in the past and perhaps Im just feeling a slightly pinched nerve and I only feel it when I bring my arm up. But my back is not bothering me at all and I have total mobility and have been training hard. I have not done any squats or deads in over 2 weeks so we cant blame the tingling on that. SO my conclusion is I have slight CTS from the HGH .


----------



## first blood (Sep 25, 2014)

Havent posted in 10 days but not much to say. I have swollen knuckles ... I managed to get my wedding ring off with some lotion and I tried to put it back on and I actually hurt my finger!! My knuck is seriously sore! This is definitly a side effect of the GH cause my ring was very loose before. Sometimes it would even almost fall off. Not anymore!
So I do notice some stiffness in my hands and I assume its cause of the GH, If I wasnt taking GH I would just think that it was from weight training and from going to work. Its not bad but its there.
Im close to 30 days since my last shot of test at a blast level (600mg/wk) and I still have a very pumped physical stature. My abs are popping out nicely, and Im not dieting strictly. Im careful bout what I eat but I will hit a bowl of ice cream now and then. Strength is still high. Im gonna say I feel great!


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 2, 2015)

*​Hey bro. Just reviving this old log for an update! You've been on for some months now...how is the HGH treating you at this point?*


----------

